
Scan Your Food For Bacteria With Your Cell Phone - joeyespo
http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2012-02/new-cell-phone-scanner-finds-e-coli-your-food
======
scottilee
It's cool that these types of products are being built though I don't see
myself or others carrying around a bag of cellphone "add-ons."

